# someone who moans



## ccile_18

Hello! I heard a romanian word but I don't know how to write it : Jufut(?) It means "someone who moans". Thanks
Coucou! J'ai entendu un mot roumain mais je ne sais pas comment l'écrire : Jufut(?)
Ca signifie "râleur". Merci


----------



## Brazilian dude

I can only think of jel(u)itor, from the verb jel(u)i.  Could that be it?

Brazilian dude


----------



## ccile_18

No, it sounds as "Joufout" or Joufoud" (french pronounciation). It may be slang... I heard it in a movie, the roumanian girl called the boy "Joufoud" because he moaned all the time . . . It may be a kind name . . . I really don't know . . . :-(


----------



## linguist786

"moaned" in what way?


----------



## andreiro

I think the word is "ciufut". It means morose or peevish.


----------



## ccile_18

Oh, thanks. It sounds good ! That's the word I looked for ;-)


----------

